# richtige Shimano Schuhgröße



## dertiger (11. Juni 2007)

Ich habe folgende Tabelle gefunden
http://www.funspeicher.de/catalog/shimano_schuhgroessen.htm
Nach der müßte ich mir 1 oder 2 Größen unter miener normalen Schuhgröße 45/46 Shimano Schuhe kaufen.
Nun heißt es aber auch Shimano Schuhe würden klein ausfallen, das hieße aber doch eher eine Größe drüber also 46 oder 47?
Kann mir einer helfen, der Shimao MB Schuhe trägt?


----------



## tbird (11. Juni 2007)

shimano schuhe kauft man 1 bis 2 grössen GRÖSSER als seine standard-grösse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (11. Juni 2007)

... mindestens 1 bis 2 Größen größer ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Didi123 (11. Juni 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> ... mindestens 1 bis 2 Größen größer ...



Wird das nicht etwas sehr groß...?

Ich hab' normalerweise Gr. 42 und benutze' zwei Paar Shimano-Radschuhe: 
Ein Paar in Größe 42 -> Ist zu klein, taube Füße nach 30 min.
Anderes Paar in Größe 43 -> Passen Perfekt, keine Probleme damit!

Würde an deiner Stelle die Schuhe im Laden kaufen und vorher ruhig mal 10 o. 20 min damit herumlatschen - dann merkst du schon, ob die Größe richtig ist...


----------



## chill^out (11. Juni 2007)

Ich hab normalerweise Größe 46, bei Shimano Bike-Schuhen aber 48! Auf jeden Fall 1-2 Nummern größer als bei Straßenschuhen bestellen.


----------



## dertiger (11. Juni 2007)

Also werde mal 1 gGröße höher anfangen, danke für die ANtworten.


----------



## Trafo (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
nimm 2... Größen größer!!!
Habe 45 "normal" und 47 bei Shimano!
Gruß Trafo.


----------

